# rim sizes



## spoker (Feb 8, 2013)

i juast got a collee camelback,it has 26 by 1/4 wheels all the ones im seeing show 3/8,whats the deal?lol thanks


----------



## Iverider (Feb 10, 2013)

Concern yourself with "bead seat diameter" your looking for either 597mm BSD or 590mm depending on what sized rims you have. Look at your tires first. If they are newer they may have the number on it already. Schwinns used 597mm BSD aka S6, although I have a set of mid century alloy weinmanns that are 597 so they weren't exclusively on Schwinns. Go to Sheldon Browns site for a more elaborate explanation along with common tire size information.


----------

